# Hard starting



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

joshpjost said:


> Observed what I would call a hard starting condition for the last 2-3 months now, not to be confused with slow starting. It cranks just fine but takes longer than usual to turn over, usually 3-4 seconds, i think i can rule battery out. Some notes below:
> 
> -Doesn’t appear to be temperature dependent. Still has hard time starting in 70 degree weather
> -doesn’t happen all the time. Usually only when starting in the morning after car has sit for 12 hours overnight. Starts fine after leaving work in the afternoons
> ...


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

how is the fuel filter?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

How many miles?

Have you cleaned your EGR valve before?


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Fuel filter changed 15k miles ago. 

I’m at 163k and deleted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So shouldn't be either then...EGR blocked off, I presume?

70 degree weather it should basically barely be using the glow plugs, so I'd say it's probably not those.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

You say 3 of 4 were less than 0.1 ohms.That's too low.I measured mine and all were 0.35 ohms.I put my meter probe on the ground point of one of the plugs by mistake and got 0.1 ohms,sounds like what you have done.You have to put the probe just a little higher.Make sure and zero out the meter lead resistance before taking your measurements.1 ohm is too high,I think that is your starting problem however check all the 0.1 ohm ones again.The spec for the glowplugs is 0.5 ohms,which would be temperature dependent,mine at 0.35 ohms at about 60 degrees F and the car starts perfectly.The glow plugs still come into play even at summer morning temperatures.The other day I just cranked the car over before witing and it cranked and didn't start for a good 5 seconds or so.Mine usually starts in a second or two at the most.Anyway,your 1 ohm plug is bad and maybe others? That is your problem starting.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Can you please provide the spec you referenced for the glow plugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Its from NGK spark plus website,you will have to input your car make etc. For some reason the Canadian NGK website doesn't show this info.The link I have given is a European one.But as I mentioned,mine all read 0.35 ohms and i'm sure there is a manufacturing tolerance as well as temperature dependancy.These glow plugs are rated at 4.4 volts (they are run off the 5 volt buss) The link is www.ngkntk.com Here is the data: 

*Passenger vehicles > *
*Glow plugs
 *

*CHEVROLET > *
*Cruze 2.0 TDCi/VCDi
 *


Cylinder:4Liter:2.0kW:120Year of construction:08.2012 - 12.2015Engine Code:Z20D1




Type:Y8010ASStock No.:93503DetailsVoltage:4,4 VWrench size:8 mmResistance:0,5 OhmOverall length:145,0 mmInsertion depth:31,0 mmConnectivity Technology:PIN


----------



## Rebob0510 (Jun 16, 2019)

I have also noticed the same issue with my 14 deleted cruze. It seems to be very inconsistent... some days it fires up initially and other days it will do like you say and crank for 4-5 seconds then quit and then it usually starts the second time.. I always turn the key to the on position and wait for the glow plug light to go out before I crank it. The only thing I have noticed is whenever I use the remote start from the key fob it starts up instantly every time.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Rebob0510 said:


> I have also noticed the same issue with my 14 deleted cruze. It seems to be very inconsistent... some days it fires up initially and other days it will do like you say and crank for 4-5 seconds then quit and then it usually starts the second time.. I always turn the key to the on position and wait for the glow plug light to go out before I crank it. The only thing I have noticed is whenever I use the remote start from the key fob it starts up instantly every time.


Yea, I have recently had a good streak. Replaced my interstate battery that only lasted 2 years and all was good for two weeks but last couple days has been hard starting. Get really nervous in the morning, but started fine today. 

Do we think this might have something to do with the tune? I find it strange that it just quits after 5 seconds. Would think it would crank longer before just giving up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebob0510 (Jun 16, 2019)

My car was doing the hard start thing before I did the delete, I do notice if I do the remote start and it doesn't start it will keep cranking until it does start and it blows a huge cloud of diesel smoke from the exhaust. Its very hit or miss... I may try plugging the block heater in seeing how its getting colder here in NY


----------



## Rebob0510 (Jun 16, 2019)

I think I figured it out, about a year ago my OEM battery went bad so I bought a replacement... it was close the specs of the stock battery but was a little less cranking amps. Today I picked up a NAPA Legend AGM Battery with 920 cranking amps and 800 cranking amps.... Installed it on my lunch and the car starts so much faster now when it did before. Hopefully this fixes my hard starting issues


----------

